# New wild Echino, Montecarlo (former Paranai) Otelia and others



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Last week I was in Misiones province in Argentina at Iguazu falls with my wife and children and for my joy there was little cristal water and I was able to discover a new echino just before the water fall. I was there before but I was enable to see any plant because the water was high and dark.

This is the new Echino?:





[URL=http://s80.photobucket.com/user/Ch_rubilar/media/Echino%201_zpsnsqd60yu.jpeg.html]

This is where they are, just before the water fall:







[/URL]


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

This one seems to be Ottelia:


Echino Grandiloflorus o Argentinensis:



Elodeas?


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

From here the pictures are from Moncarlo country, Paranai stream where I discovered the Micrantemum Montecarlo in 2007:



Emerged Uruguayensis:



Eleocharis:


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

That first Echinodorus species with the lobed edges is really strange. It looks more like a Rorippa or some other member of the mustard family. Does it have Echinodorus-like flowers?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

No help from me on plant identification, but what an incredibly beautiful place!


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Gerald said:


> That first Echinodorus species with the lobed edges is really strange. It looks more like a Rorippa or some other member of the mustard family. Does it have Echinodorus-like flowers?


Well, the Iguazu Falls are known because its unique biotope where you do not find the same species before and after the fall because nothing survives to it.

But it "behaves" like an echinodorus because it grows attached to the rocks un carpets (yes, this is like echinodorus really are in nature in the Misiones biotope where, as you see, the bottom is basalt mother rock).

This plant is, indeed, unusual and we do not see it down stream, neither upstream in Brasil: Explanation: There are 2 Rivers, The Paraná that comes from Matto Grosso in Brasil north/ South and a smaller one that comes east/west and is the frontier between Brasil and Argentina, the Iguazu River. Most of the river is, both sides, a Natural Reserve.



It looks like 300 kms of river from Andresito that is the place where you can arrive to the river and the pier at Iguazu before the falls. I wonder if it is possible to sail it with a kayak.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Did you find the mysterious echinodorus growing on land? The leaves might look differently grown out of the water. The land form might give you clues to what it is.


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Here you have videos of the possible Echinos in their biotope:









This is just under the Echinos:





A catfish called Manguruyu del Iguazu (Steindachneridion melanodermatum) of 3 feels:
ttps://youtu.be/ivcBmRfwYnQ

And a suicidal turtle swimming to the water fall:


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

mistergreen said:


> Did you find the mysterious echinodorus growing on land? The leaves might look differently grown out of the water. The land form might give you clues to what it is.


The only echino I saw emerged was the argentinoflorus I posted but it "behaves" different because is a lonely plant in nature, it does not grow in colonies.

The water was very low this time, this is why I was able to see it. It should be between 3 up to 9 feets deeper without flood.

Last time I was there was it almost like here:




With 1 feet deep less the bridge is open.

With flood it can be 60 feets deep:





There is almost no water fall:
http://federico-soria.blogspot.com/2014/06/la-catastrofe-ecologica-perfecta-del.html


----------

